# wie lang noch ? [KDE]

## burst

ich habe "emerge kde" vor etwa 7 h ausgeführt. und er compiliert immer noch. ist das normal? Wie lange hat es bei euch so gedauert? Ich hatte nähmlich eigentlich vor heute noch was anderes mit dem PC zu machen ...

----------

## moe

Was war denn schon installiert, also isses nur n update oder muss er auch noch X, qt, u.a. grosse Sachen kompilieren? Und was ist es fürn Rechner?

Bei mir hat emerge gnome (auf ner frischen Neuinstallation) auf nem PII-333 fast 24h gedauert..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## wudmx

immer dieselbe frage... 

kde dauert nunmal lange, und wenn du X noch gar nicht gemergt hast, dann dauerts noch laenger! also 7h ist gar nix! wenn er stehen bleibt und nichts mehr rechnet, dann kannste wieder kommen... 

und noch was: bevor ihr postet, sucht doch bitte!

----------

## munkmill

Mach Dich auf eine lange Nacht gefasst. Mein 400er AMD hat nur für Teile der KDE (Libs, Base, ArtS, Games, PIM) ca. 2,5 Tage gebraucht  :Wink: 

Und Du willst das gesamte KDE laden...

Also dann...  :Smile: 

Viel Spass

----------

## ts77

naja, meiner hat so ca. 18h NUR KDE gemergt , war nen Upgrade von 3.0.x auf 3.1.1  :Very Happy: 

----------

## burst

also X ist schon drauf, und mein PC is ein AMD 2100+

sorry das ich euch belästigt habe

----------

## burst

ausserdem finde ich mit der suchmaschine nix passendes  :Sad: 

ein Frage noch: Kann jemand vielleicht irgendwie herausfinden was noch alles kommt? bin gerade bei svga-libs. ist ziemlich wichtig weil ich noch einiges zu erledigen hab und es zur Not auch jetzt sofort abbreche...

----------

## Boba

emerge -p kde

da müsste dann stehen was noch kommt.

----------

## burst

waaargh diese ganzen zusatzprogramme wollt ich gernicht  :Smile: 

hätte kdbase sein solln  :Smile: 

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Dann passe die USE Variablen an !!!

----------

## Beforegod

Thema wird geschlossen und in Zukunft bitte solche Themen vermeiden.

Wie @wudmx gesagt hat ist die FRage langsam lästig. Wartets einfach ab und gut ist!

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

